# Boating accident off Beaver



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.chroniclet.com/Local-New...ng-accident-near-Beaver-Creek-3-critical.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not much info. Hopefully everyone will be OK.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My wife is nurse in charge when they brought people in. Cannot comment on details but one person died in water. Prayers for family and friends.
Rickerd


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rickerd said:


> My wife is nurse in charge when they brought people in. Cannot comment on details but one person died in water. Prayers for family and friends.
> Rickerd


Thanks....So sad.Did the boat crash or just men in the water?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not able to share details. My wife is still shook up, she had to tell the family. It did not sound like more than one boat was involved. No alcohol or influence of drugs involved. I would only be speculating what happened. The Coast guard and Marine officers are compiling their reports.

Rickerd


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

The hospital doesn't have a Chaplain to handle death notifications?
Nurse's don't need to be dealing with that extra stress.
Give your wife a hug. Difficult for her.
Yes the Hospital should offer her some assistance.
If the Hospital doesn't have resources for wife, send me a PM,
I am Chaplain for the Highway Patrol and have some resources in 
Lorain that may help her.
And prayers for the family, friends, and those First Responders involved.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Notifying the family is very difficult (I have had to do it to many times) give your wife a hug, pray with her if she wants to. Her hospital should offer her help if she needs it and it does help. We all should pray for her and those that are fighting for their life and the one that has already lost the battle.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

https://fox8.com/2019/08/06/man-killed-in-boating-accident-on-lake-erie-near-lorain/


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Prayers to all involved . Sad situation, not sure what all happened. They were all there when we docked


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Honestly, my wife has to notify families often in her role at the hospital. She has said it is the hardest part of her job. However, she knows God has put her in the position to notify family and she is proud of her dedication to honor God in those moments. According to her it is a nurse 90% of the time that will notify a family.

I have a great appreciation for nurses not just my wife, but my aunt, my oldest daughter in her senior year at college, my grandmother, nurses who took care of me when in hospital a couple times. 

Here is a video that I would like to share to show my support of what they do. They are seldom mentioned in the "First Responders" list, but it is their care and attention that can mean the difference once you are in hospital care.






Hope you enjoy.
Rickerd


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rickerd said:


> Here is a video that I would like to share to show my support of what they do. They are seldom mentioned in the "First Responders" list, but it is their care and attention that can mean the difference once you are in hospital care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was hard but certainly not as hard as a nurse's job. I really came to appreciate them during my week in ICU. My daughter in law is part of that noble profession.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

I thought I was a hardazz, but watching my wife work home care of terminally ill pediatric cases and keeping it together for 20+ years made me realize who is tougher, Im still amazed by her compassion and toughness, it takes a special person to do that and Im the luckiest SOB in the world that shes my bride of 35 years


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> I thought I was a hardazz, but watching my wife work home care of terminally ill pediatric cases and keeping it together for 20+ years made me realize who is tougher, Im still amazed by her compassion and toughness, it takes a special person to do that and Im the luckiest SOB in the world that shes my bride of 35 years


 Yes you are!


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh and ccd, I never thought you were a hardazz!!!!


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

in my mind lol


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I Know the owner of the boat well and my wife knew the Amish guy who died as they used to eat at the restaurant where she worked.he had 8 children so my heart goes out to them.live only a few miles from them


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Did they ever say what happened ? If they did I missed it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ranger, heard 2nd hand that the driver of the boat hit a wave from a freighter's wake and the nose of the 621 Ranger did a nose dive. 4 of the 5 on board went into the water, the owner of the boat was in the passenger seat next to driver and hit his head on console or windshield and was "knocked out for a few seconds. The boat was going around in circles before the owner could get control? Maybe no "kill switch" or just not in use at time of accident. My friend, "The Boat Doc" is the one who gave me the info. He has done work to the boat for the owner. I think he said boat was going 50 mph or more when they hit the wake from the freighter? Said they were out by Canadian line (weather buoy) and were on way back when it happened.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Kenlow1 said:


> Ranger, heard 2nd hand that the driver of the boat hit a wave from a freighter's wake and the nose of the 621 Ranger did a nose dive. 4 of the 5 on board went into the water, the owner of the boat was in the passenger seat next to driver and hit his head on console or windshield and was "knocked out for a few seconds. The boat was going around in circles before the owner could get control? Maybe no "kill switch" or just not in use at time of accident. My friend, "The Boat Doc" is the one who gave me the info. He has done work to the boat for the owner. I think he said boat was going 50 mph or more when they hit the wake from the freighter? Said they were out by Canadian line (weather buoy) and were on way back when it happened.


Thanks for the info. Hadn't heard anything. What a tragedy. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> Ranger, heard 2nd hand that the driver of the boat hit a wave from a freighter's wake and the nose of the 621 Ranger did a nose dive. 4 of the 5 on board went into the water, the owner of the boat was in the passenger seat next to driver and hit his head on console or windshield and was "knocked out for a few seconds. The boat was going around in circles before the owner could get control? Maybe no "kill switch" or just not in use at time of accident. My friend, "The Boat Doc" is the one who gave me the info. He has done work to the boat for the owner. I think he said boat was going 50 mph or more when they hit the wake from the freighter? Said they were out by Canadian line (weather buoy) and were on way back when it happened.


Dang, that’s for that info.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

50mph with passengers is scary fast, no boats I've fished from get anywhere near that speed 35 maybe with 1 person, must have been a high performance boat.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a Facebook post that says they hit a submerged log. There is a lot of stuff floating out there. Take care! They are in my thoughts and prayers. Could have been me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I spoke with a member of the Amish community this weekend who was a friend of the deceased and knew several of the parties . He said that they were traveling at a high rate when they encountered some waves from a boat wake . The boat got squirrelly crossing the wake and the nose bite on the 3rd wave . Not sure if the stern of the boat got kicked up by the 2nd wave but that's what it sounded like . When the nose bit or dove it spun the boat out and launched several of them high over the front . At least one of the forward passengers hit the windshield .

Boat was traveling 50-60 mph at the time of the accident .


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

I’m sure Ranger doesn’t want this story out. They spend a lot of $$$ trying to convince folks the 621 is a good “big water” boat.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure how others feel, but to me this doesn't feel like the time or place to take digs at ranger boats .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Perfect example of a negligent boat operator who endangers everyone on that vessel operating under dangerous conditions as well as no kill switch tether. My heart goes out to the innocent victims of such a negligent act.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I’m sure Ranger doesn’t want this story out. They spend a lot of $$$ trying to convince folks the 621 is a good “big water” boat.


What a ridiculous comment.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I’m sure Ranger doesn’t want this story out. They spend a lot of $$$ trying to convince folks the 621 is a good “big water” boat.


So someone didn't know how to drive a boat safely in rough water and now it's the boats fault?


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

I feel bad for all involved. I wouldn't personally feel comfortable going that fast on the water.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Going 50 on the water isn't bad. Going 50 with an inexperienced or careless driver sucks


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

im not a fan of that style boat on lake erie to begin with and ive posted as such in numerous posts before, im not knocking the boats they are great boats I just don't care for them on the big lake
BUT
this had nothing to do with the boat make or style
you shouldn't be going 50-60 mph over a large wake like that to begin with regardless of boat style, that's just boating 101
this was just either an inexperienced captain or not paying attention or maybe someone just seeing how the boat will handle in those circumstances, we will never know
it was a tragic ACCIDENT plain and simple
I am truly sorry to the family that lost a loved one
and to the rest on the boat pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Perfect example of a negligent boat operator who endangers everyone on that vessel operating under dangerous conditions as well as no kill switch tether. My heart goes out to the innocent victims of such a negligent act.


I Agree !


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, maybe I don't need my boat going 50 mph on erie. 
Rickerd


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I’m sure Ranger doesn’t want this story out. They spend a lot of $$$ trying to convince folks the 621 is a good “big water” boat.


What a comment! My heart goes out to the individuals and families of those involved.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Name calling will cease.


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

It was completely flat that day. I mean who doesnt drive 50 with a Ranger/warrior/Nitro/Skeeter/Etc. on a day like that? I'm really good friends with these guys, They didn't see the rollers till it was too late.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

erie dipper said:


> It was completely flat that day. I mean who doesnt drive 50 with a Ranger/warrior/Nitro/Skeeter/Etc. on a day like that? I'm really good friends with these guys, They didn't see the rollers till it was too late.


Sorry this happened period....But very sorry to hear they are friends of yours. People just need to point blame, boat wasn’t capable or driver screwed up, the reality is sometimes accidents happen, that’s just how It is! Some people act as though unless the boat is a 30fter or the driver doesn’t have 20yrs + experience on Erie they shouldn’t be out there. This was a horrible accident, let the friends and family morn without inconsiderate judgements.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

rangerpig250 said:


> Sorry this happened period....But very sorry to hear they are friends of yours. People just need to point blame, boat wasn’t capable or driver screwed up, the reality is sometimes accidents happen, that’s just how It is! Some people act as though unless the boat is a 30fter or the driver doesn’t have 20yrs + experience on Erie they shouldn’t be out there. This was a horrible accident, let the friends and family morn without inconsiderate judgements.


Sorry to disagree. Accidents do not just "happen". There is always an underlying cause. Poor judgement, lack of skill, mechanical failure, distraction, many possibilities... If you are upset by our "inconsiderate judgement", well , the wonderful thing about the internet is you can click on another topic and ignore this one. Whether or not we question it, someone investigating will. There was a fatality. 

Discussing this in an open forum like this may prevent someone else from repeating. High speed with a full load. Ya, I think that should be questioned, no matter the lake condition. Anyone see the video that ran on Outdoor Hub with a couple of guys hauling butt on a smooth as glass canal? The boat started to chine walk and the driver lost control and wrecked. His kill switch functioned properly and thankfully no one was hurt except for their ego.

Just because you think you can do something, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

KaGee said:


> Sorry to disagree. Accidents do not just "happen". There is always an underlying cause. Poor judgement, lack of skill, mechanical failure, distraction, many possibilities... If you are upset by our "inconsiderate judgement", well , the wonderful thing about the internet is you can click on another topic and ignore this one. Whether or not we question it, someone investigating will. There was a fatality.
> 
> Discussing this in an open forum like this may prevent someone else from repeating. High speed with a full load. Ya, I think that should be questioned, no matter the lake condition. Anyone see the video that ran on Outdoor Hub with a couple of guys hauling butt on a smooth as glass canal? The boat started to chine walk and the driver lost control and wrecked. His kill switch functioned properly and thankfully no one was hurt except for their ego.
> 
> Just because you think you can do something, doesn't mean you should.


I guess we’ll just have to agree to disagree! For an example of “ accidents happen” , that log that sits 2” under the water that you hit at full tilt is not a fault of the boat nor the driver!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I am truly sorry for the family's tragic day on the water. 
My heart goes out to the survivors....God bless


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

rangerpig250 said:


> Sorry this happened period....But very sorry to hear they are friends of yours. People just need to point blame, boat wasn’t capable or driver screwed up, the reality is sometimes accidents happen, that’s just how It is! Some people act as though unless the boat is a 30fter or the driver doesn’t have 20yrs + experience on Erie they shouldn’t be out there. This was a horrible accident, let the friends and family morn without inconsiderate judgements.


you are right sometimes accidents do just happen
a log 2 inches under the surface is an accident
hitting a large boat wake at 50 mph is not
if you are on the water you better know what you are doing and have control of you craft at all times
they should have slowed well before going over the wake then opened it up on the other side of it if they wanted
im sorry for what happened and I pray for those involved
but that driver made a critical mistake and it cost someone with their life and that is tragic
its that simple
I hope this thread opens the eyes of other boaters who may have done similar things out there


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been on boats since I was knee high to my dad and have owned one since I was 16. Only been scared on a boat twice in my life once on a 31 foot bertram off kuaui hawaii that was in such a state of disrepair nobody had any business on and survived lol. The other was on a ranger boat with way too many ponies on the back flying back to the ramp at 65 mph with a guy who only knew how to aim it in the direction he needed to go an firewall it. Age tends to slow ta down a bit had a close one years ago on my own boat running in about 60 mph in a 23 ft seacraft I owned. There was a long spaced 2 ft swell and I didnt see the seagulls until it was too late. Had one fly right between the supports for my t-top, woulda knocked me out or worse at 60. Never know, things happen quick. I was lucky to say the least.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

bridgeman said:


> I've been on boats since I was knee high to my dad and have owned one since I was 16. Only been scared on a boat twice in my life once on a 31 foot bertram off kuaui hawaii that was in such a state of disrepair nobody had any business on and survived lol. The other was on a ranger boat with way too many ponies on the back flying back to the ramp at 65 mph with a guy who only knew how to aim it in the direction he needed to go an firewall it. Age tends to slow ta down a bit had a close one years ago on my own boat running in about 60 mph in a 23 ft seacraft I owned. There was a long spaced 2 ft swell and I didnt see the seagulls until it was too late. Had one fly right between the supports for my t-top, woulda knocked me out or worse at 60. Never know, things happen quick. I was lucky to say the least.


Same here as length of time run'n boats. I agree with you whole heartedly, age has definitely slowed me way down.
I run an old Seanymph and it is ALUMINUM which does not land one softly on the other side of that suprise wave, especially with a back as bad as mine.
This boat will run in the low/mid 30's, but i never run it over 20-21MPH and thats on a rare calm day. I mostly run 15-17 MPH just as she comes over the top. Slower than that in rough water.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

With all do respect to all, if I were on one of those boats for the first time going 50-60 it would be the last time. If I knew before hand, I wouldn’t go.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

rangerpig250 said:


> I guess we’ll just have to agree to disagree! For an example of “ accidents happen” , that log that sits 2” under the water that you hit at full tilt is not a fault of the boat nor the driver!


But you can hit that submerged log at 15 MPH, 30 MPH, or 60+ MPH.....if you see my point.
As an aside, most people go stupid fast when they are alone or with one person. Most people will drive smarter/safer with a boat full of passengers.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

berkshirepresident said:


> But you can hit that submerged log at 15 MPH, 30 MPH, or 60+ MPH.....if you see my point.
> As an aside, most people go stupid fast when they are alone or with one person. Most people will drive smarter/safer with a boat full of passengers.


You said it...MOST people...there's ALWAYS that all the way stupid individual with that ( hold my beer) attitude that just has got prove one more time just how allthewaystupid some people are


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I threatened my brother with his life trying to run 84 mph on his Bass boat.. You want to do stupid **** like that do it by yourself.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

84 MPH in a Bass boat, my sphincter muscle just puckered up Don!


----------



## dwy8979 (Nov 17, 2015)

You


erie dipper said:


> It was completely flat that day. I mean who doesnt drive 50 with a Ranger/warrior/Nitro/Skeeter/Etc. on a day like that? I'm really good friends with these guys, They didn't see the rollers till it was too late.


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

dwy8979 said:


> You


My point was this could have happened to anyone. Accidents happen and then afterwards its pretty easy for you internet know it alls to start pointing fingers without even knowing the details.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

erie dipper said:


> My point was this could have happened to anyone. Accidents happen and then afterwards its pretty easy for you internet know it alls to start pointing fingers without even knowing the details.


I don't know. How many people take an Amish Family out fishing on Erie....at roughly 60 MPH? 
Please note that poor guy did NOT drown. He died from, I believe, blunt force trauma to the head.....or some kind of head injury.
Care to calculate how much less force is generated from a similar impact at 30 MPH compared to 60 MPH?


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok ok so now its 60 mph? And by the way he actually died from drowning and not from head injuries from what I heard. But hey let's talk about one positive thing though, the rest of the guys all lived because of PFDs. That crew always wore them ever since I remember and it saved their life.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

erie dipper said:


> My point was this could have happened to anyone. Accidents happen and then afterwards its pretty easy for you internet know it alls to start pointing fingers without even knowing the details.


Well these know it all's KNOW they were traveling at a high rate of speed. These know it all's KNOW they stuck the bow at a high rate of speed. These know it all's KNOW when he stuck the bow the force ejected everyone on the boat. These know it all's KNOW someone was killed because of inability to control his boat. Why do you insist on defending the faults of the operator when he's totally in the wrong? Logs don't launch people thru the windshield. Treat it for what it really was, negligence, NOT an accident.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I don't own a boat so to say...I got a little 12 boat that I mess around with my jug fishing and all. And most times out on Erie it's a charter. Got a couple friends with Erie boats and they go out with caution even on nice days. It's a shame what happened here recently and only pray/hope that in due time peace and lessons learned come full circle. 

Crazy nowadays how boats/water/fishing/walleyes...and just being out on the water affects people. EXAMPLE...I was out at the end of Fairport Litehouse this past Sunday fishing from shore...and saw a 4 foot log floating out and there were 2 guys on ski's just balls out in and out of harbor...always had my eyes on them as they were zooming around. I guess in the end the excitement / rush of -speed- can overtake ones mind...I'm not saying that is what happened...just trying to say I guess...with this world and time we are in...it's speed it's got to get there/here as fast as possible. One reason I like my (head) spots when shore fishing...got a few depending on moods...use fishing as a release mostly and not so much as catching. 

Slow down and enjoy the ride out/back in...sunrise/sunset...I hear and read all the time about how people talk about ... got a 3 man limit in an 1 hour...use the time to reflect and enjoy the water...SET examples and talk to people. 

Maybe I'm off somewhat or whatever It just sucks to read stuff like this and I'm not bashing people just 2 cent with my thoughts. 

Respect Erie/inland waters...do your part set examples and stay safe and all.

Don.


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Well these know it all's KNOW they were traveling at a high rate of speed. These know it all's KNOW they stuck the bow at a high rate of speed. These know it all's KNOW when he stuck the bow the force ejected everyone on the boat. These know it all's KNOW someone was killed because of inability to control his boat. Why do you insist on defending the faults of the operator when he's totally in the wrong? Logs don't launch people thru the windshield. Treat it for what it really was, negligence, NOT an accident.


Ok let me rephrase my previous statement.... This could have happened to anyone "Except for the OGF guys" They know how to drive a boat perfectly, especially on Lake Erie.


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Everyone that fishes the lake regularly knows the debris is unusually bad this year from the high water.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

erie dipper said:


> Ok let me rephrase my previous statement.... This could have happened to anyone "Except for the OGF guys" They know how to drive a boat perfectly, especially on Lake Erie.


Tons of perfect people on this site, just ask them!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I think some people should look at the definition of accident.....


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

erie dipper said:


> My point was this could have happened to anyone. Accidents happen and then afterwards its pretty easy for you internet know it alls to start pointing fingers without even knowing the details.


and no it wouldnt happen to anyone sorry to disagree 
most know not to do something like that 
all we needed to know was 50 mph going over a wake...
once again at 50 mph you better have total control of your craft and be aware of whats going on around you
again sorry for the loss of your friend but he messed up and it cost him 
now lets try and keep someone else from doing the same thing


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think some people should look at the definition of accident.....


yea true 
a drunk going the wrong way on the freeway and hitting someone head on is technically an ""accident"" too 
but the drunk is still at fault


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> and no it wouldnt happen to anyone sorry to disagree
> most know not to do something like that
> all we needed to know was 50 mph going over a wake...
> once again at 50 mph you better have total control of your craft and be aware of whats going on around you
> ...


I agree with you about going 50 mph over a wake. But here's the thing, at this point we are just assuming. I just got off the phone with the guy that was sitting in the passenger seat. He said he never saw a wake, it was completely flat and doesn't know what they hit. He just said dont listen to anything anyone is saying because the guy driving wasn't doing anything wrong. The reason they were driving at that speed was because of a thunderstorm that had just popped up to the west of them and they were 18 miles out there. Until they are finished with the investigation and get the boat back, I dont think we'll know for sure.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

oh i thought that was already a known cause of the incident
i dont have an issue with people going fast on the water 
thats what a lot of boats are made to do 
but ive also seen boats going wide open with the driver nowhere in sight too 
not sayin that is or was the case here, just sayin
or things like this happens too
https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=2062e3e2971c42842dcc22378144707d&action=view


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got a small dent in the hull of my Starcraft thanks to a waterlogged piece of firewood I hit at under 10 mph. It can happen to anyone. I consider myself a fairly conservative boat operator and constantly scan the water ahead of me when on plane. I see a whole lot of drivers sitting down in that comfy seat doing 40 mph and I know damn well they can't see over their bow.
Regarding floating debris... if you see a row of gulls standing in the middle of the lake it ain't because they suddenly learned to walk on water.....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Burkcarp1 said:


> I think some people should look at the definition of accident.....


I did...
From WEBSTER:"an unfortunate event resulting especially from carelessness or ignorance"

From Duhaime's Law Dictionary: "The word _accident_ is not a technical legal term with a clearly defined meaning. Speaking generally, but with reference to legal liabilities, an accident means any unintended and unexpected occurrence which produces hurt or loss".

"The word _accident_ involves the idea of something fortuitous and unexpected, as opposed to something proceeding from natural causes; and injury caused by accident is to be regarded as the antithesis to bodily infirmity caused by disease in the ordinary course of events."


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...posted this picture a few times here and there...as unfortunate as this accident happened. Use it as a learning experience and spread word when out...I get it most are defensive and with day and all are EXPERTS. 

...sucks in the end.

Time...it doesn't stop...for no one.

Don.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, still not seeing the difference between the car that’s driving the speed limit, drives past a farm with standing corn close to the road, and a deer jumps out, crashes through the windshield and kills or injures the passengers? (From what I’m hearing) The operator of the boat was operating it in conditions that the boat is capable of traveling in safely, obviously no speed limit to take in consideration, and something he didn’t see caused the ACCIDENT. Whether it be a wave, log , net, frog, it doesn’t matter!!! He obviously didn’t see it. And yes, someone will say “well if he was driving slower he would have”....The same wound apply to my deer reference, it’s a farm, good chance there’s deer around, do you always go slow past that farm? I don’t , I’d be driving the speed limit. I take crash reports on almost a daily basis, this would fit the criteria of an ACCIDENT to a T..Now of course if it was said he was operating in 3-4’s, jumping wakes, doing 50+, I’d agree with operator error! You all are entitled to your opinion, this is mine!


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Time to lock this one!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

rangerpig250 said:


> Whether it be a wave, log , net, frog, it doesn’t matter!!! He obviously didn’t see it.


a log or something under the water yeah we get it
a wave directly in front of him is his fault
once again and getting tired of having to say this
a driver going at ANY rate of speed needs to have complete control of their boat and be aware of the surrounding conditions
how do you not see a wake on a calm lake right in front of you if you are paying attention
come on really???


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> a log or something under the water yeah we get it
> a wave directly in front of him is his fault
> once again and getting tired of having to say this
> a driver going at ANY rate of speed needs to have complete control of their boat and be aware of the surrounding conditions
> ...


Sooooo what you’re saying is he saw it, said I’m about to do me some Dukes of Hazzard $&@ and if I get lucky put my buddies in the hospital or in the ground? Gotcha!! I’m going to stick with my theory! And if you’re getting tired of repeating something than I suggest you stop !


----------

